# Feeder Lizards!?!?



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

this american site lllreptile.com sells feeder anoles and house geckos....i know its legal out there but to do it on a website.....thats wrong.
Other Lizards


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

hows it wrong? the same is done here, they're for snakes that wont eat mice. they are bred for that purpose just like feeder rodents and livefood are bred over here.


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

do thing like monitors and tegus alsoeat them? anybody out there feed theese to their beasties?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

naja-naja said:


> hows it wrong? the same is done here, they're for snakes that wont eat mice. they are bred for that purpose just like feeder rodents and livefood are bred over here.


 yeah its illegal here though and ive seen a couple of vids on youtube were the people just dangle the anoles even baby leos to their snappers and let them bite them in half or whatever...just not nice to see


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

check out the female rhino iguana what a monster.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Dingle87 said:


> check out the female rhino iguana what a monster.


shows how easy it is to get certain reps out there, i mean look how cheap the croc monitors are!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

they are also for use with large lizards sailfin dragons and other large reps eat small rep's in the wild and it make's a nice change from the norm.
the way they are breed is abit strange from what i have heard as aparently they don't let them hatch i don't know what truth is in this tho.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

liam.b said:


> yeah its illegal here though and ive seen a couple of vids on youtube were the people just dangle the anoles even baby leos to their snappers and let them bite them in half or whatever...just not nice to see


 i didn't know it illegl in england? or is it a myth like the live-feeding laws.


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

water dragons for a tenner bargain


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

naja-naja said:


> i didn't know it illegl in england? or is it a myth like the live-feeding laws.


 yeah im pretty sure it is because once when i bought a water dragon or something cant remember i remember reading the rights thing i had to sign and it said to make sure im not feeding the lizard to something else.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Dingle87 said:


> water dragons for a tenner bargain


its crazy!


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Do they ship to the UK? Also, the 'feeder' lizard, are they dead or a live?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Jasoon said:


> Do they ship to the UK? Also, the 'feeder' lizard, are they dead or a live?


 lol alive! thats the point in them haha and i doubt it


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

they are dead unless you by live and im sure it ain't illigal if pre killed but to by live and feed prob is.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

sailfinman said:


> they are dead unless you by live and im sure it ain't illigal if pre killed but to by live and feed prob is.


 yeah thats what im saying its illegal to feed live lizards to other animals lol


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn, wish they could ship to the UK :/ they have a KSB on there for only $84 :/


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i don't think they are good to feed as staple for lizards more a treat.
speak to your rep shop local as they do have a habbit of just dropping dead.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't really see a issue with feeder lizards over say... mice... or whatnot... but their description of their condition is disturbing "these are not meant as pets and are class b c and D..." why can't they be as healthy and well treated as any other anole or gecko?


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i think that's the prob they could lead good life's it's more a demand thing 
in the states as everything is live almost.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to keep _Lialis burtoni - _Burtons snake lizard. They are a lizard only eating species. I used to buy frozen lizards from a company in Scotland. They did quite a good selection of frozen reps. I did try to convert them to pinkies, but they refused point blank. The frozen reps worked a treat.

Not sure what the law is on feeding live though. It's pretty confusing when asking anyone what the laws are. 
*http://zipcodezoo.com/Animals/L/Lialis_burtonis/*


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you order just one lizard feeder? If so, I'll order and see if they can ship to the UK lol.


----------

